# 10 Ga Shooters



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

Hey you guys that shoot those big heavy pigs can you hit any thing with them? What the hell does a Rem sp 10 weigh any way? Do you swing them or do they swing you. How about a BPS 10 pump with the slides just slightly bent?Oh sweet Come on tell the truth Can you hit any thing with those pigs?


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

I think that they just create a void of air that caused the geese to fall to the ground only to get up ad fly away unhurt, any one disagree with that theory?   

Weight more than a 5 year old Giant Canada!

I just wish I had one again.


----------



## Doug Panchot (Mar 1, 2002)

Old Hunter, 
Can we hit anything with those things? I don't have to many problems hitting them with the Gold 10. I'll have to let you lug mine around this spring and see what you think of it. You should have bought the Gold 10 after you sold the BPS!!


----------



## Qwack (May 25, 2002)

I've hit one turkey and plenty of geese and ducks with my Gold 10. :beer:


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

My Sp-10 pulls down birds all fall and part of the spring. The one good thing about shooting a 10 is the fact that once you get the gun moving you will not stop your swing too easily. Many people tend to stop swinging through the bird when they pull the trigger. Its kind of hard to do that with a ten pound gun.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Bought a BPS 10, hope I can get in the grove with it this weekend. If not I got my 12 backing me up.............. Any other way they are dead.!!


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

Ok guys I just wanted to tease you a little. I used to shoot a 10 BPS. I change guns once in a while just for fun. They do throw a very nice pattern with the big loads . I might take crap for this but if you could get F shot to pattern and fly at 1500 fps this is what I would shoot at snow geese.I had my gunsmith take my factory BPS lead full choke that came with the gun and bore it. It was slightly under mod when he was done. This is a very economical way to try a different choke. It worked very well and shot good patterns of F. I dont shoot F because it is way too slow. 
Goosebuster3 Be careful not to carry your gun by grabing around the slides. I dont use a sling and if you squeeze the slides while carrying it you will bend them slightly and make the gun harder to pump. So now all you 10 shooters get up early eat abig breakfast and lift some weights so that 10 doen't push you arround. good luck


----------



## Austin Bachmeier (Feb 27, 2002)

My BPS 10 will be the backup to my Shadowgrass SX2 next year, but will be the lead runner for pass shooting the bar birds..


----------



## smokin gun (Oct 5, 2005)

I might make some enemys for this but,( IT'S MY OPINON)
I have shot 12 ga for many years. And switched to a 10 ga. to hunt geese. If you are a punie whimp keep shooting the 12 LOL. If you want BIG results shoot a 10.ga. I have used a 10ga for the last 15 years and love it. I wouldn't trade it for anything. you can shoot a whole box of shells out of a 12ga to get your limit. 1 shell from a 10 ga and yer done.
:beer:


----------



## steinauge (Oct 27, 2005)

Well,the only 10 ga I own is a William Moore side lever hammer gun.It seems to shoot just fine,I can miss just as many clays with it as any gun I own. :lol:


----------



## leeroyboy (Oct 20, 2005)

8) I shot the Browning BPS 10 this fall in ND. Love that state by the way!! I also have a 12 870 with a Hastings wadlock barrel shooting the 3 inch shells. Believe it or not, I think the 870 has a harder recoil shooting the 3 inch shells. I tend to stay with the BPS unless we're shooting ducks over close decoys. I even put some large shot through the ten a couple weeks back and they just dropped those big geese. Now, if I could afford one of those really good 3 1/2 inch gas 12 gauges, backbore the barrel a bit.........my BPS may not get used much!!!! Just my humble opinions here!!!!


----------

